# Swivels or not??



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Just curious if any of you trout fishermen always tie on or do you use a snap swivel??


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Also!!! If you do use a swivel what do you use? Ball bearing snaps or just a snap to make changing lures easier etc


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)




----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I use VMC #00 snaps, no swivel.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> Just curious if any of you trout fishermen always tie on or do you use a snap swivel??



I'm not sure if I understand your question. What are we fishing for? Trout? Salmon? Steelhead? What are we using? Flies? Hardware? Bait?


Spinning rod? Fly rod?

I think some guys use snaps without swivels when using hardware so they can switch lures easily. If fishing upstream I tie directly to the lure.

If fishing downstream using a swivel will help to mitigate line twist. Especially if you're using a leader.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

90% of the time, I use a small snap, no swivel. I prefer the cross-lock type but admit tying on anything in reach during a hot bite. I’ve never found a swivel short of a keel arrangement that ever prevented line twist.

The other 10% of the time is when I tie a hook or fly directly to the line and don’t want any extra weight or distractions. Or, if I run out of snaps.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I used to run a rig drifting for Steelhead in the winter that didn't use swivels. You can use this system if you want a relatively stealthy presentation. 

From the main line or butt section; tie an overhand knot. (This becomes the tag end that holds your split shot.) Then tie a perfection loop. Use this loop to join to your leader/tippet. Pull off your tippet, tie another loop. Some may prefer to use a double surgeons loop here because it is stronger. The reason for using the perfection loop first is the tag end extends at a right angle which helps to keep your split shot away from the rest of the rig as it drifts along.

Once you have a loop tied on your tippet, join it with the other loop using a handshake loop to loop connection. No swivels are needed thus a bit more stealthy. 

Lastly tie your hook, fly or whatever using a Palomar or Uni knot and you're ready to cast it into a snaggy log jam...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I should mention that I only use snaps when throwing plugs, spoons, and spinners. If I'm using jigs or live bait, I direct tie.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I make my own micro snap swivels.

I thread a size 10 Spro power swivel to the top of a size 1 cross lock snap.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rule of thumb..when using spoons or spinners use a snap swivel to prevent line twist and also not ruin the action of the spoon (wobble). When using crankbaits use the smallest possible snap(no swivel).


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

bmoffit said:


> Just curious if any of you trout fishermen always tie on or do you use a snap swivel??


I typically just tie on. I typically have an inline spinner, spoon, or jig on. I’m looking at swapping to braid and fluro leader this season. 


-VHR


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bmoffit said:


> Just curious if any of you trout fishermen always tie on or do you use a snap swivel??


Spinning gear , I use a barrel swivel to tie leader to main line.
Then tie on direct to leader.
A lure with twisting action can be used with a snap swivel. And should be if line shows a twist trying to curl up near or at spool.


Multiple species of small fish will peck at a swivel inline now and then.
I like black and have used marker to color them.
But ants are food to those small fish. And some larger. l.o.l..


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

One thing I thought of this morning is that I notice different actions and amount of line twist depending on the inline spinner design. I get minor line twist and have to retrieve faster when using a Mepps, or a clevis design. I get no line twist and an easier spinning action when using a Panther Martin, or shaft through blade design. Also when comparing the blades, the Mepps blade is shorter and wider than the Panther Martin. 

When I use a spoon, Little Cleo and Kastmaster mostly, I tie to the split ring. I added a split ring to my Dardevle for the random and rare occasion I use it. Seems to allow for a free wobble and won’t twist up my line. So I kinda use a split ring like a snap for my spoons but only on spoons.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I don


VetHuntRookie said:


> I typically just tie on. I typically have an inline spinner, spoon, or jig on. I’m looking at swapping to braid and fluro leader this season.
> 
> 
> -VHR


Braid works nicely, just don't go too big with it. Even the smaller 6 and 8lb braid is considerably stronger than what's on the label. I run 6lb and 8lb with either a 4lb or 6lb leader.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

tincanary said:


> I don
> 
> Braid works nicely, just don't go too big with it. Even the smaller 6 and 8lb braid is considerably stronger than what's on the label. I run 6lb and 8lb with either a 4lb or 6lb leader.


I was looking at 8 as my main line and then adjust the leader weight based on what I want to catch. I want to have some better castability with my 1/16-1/12 oz lures. I do fine with 1/8-3/8 oz but when the water is real skinny I want to pull out my low weight stuff. 


-VHR


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

VetHuntRookie said:


> I was looking at 8 as my main line and then adjust the leader weight based on what I want to catch. I want to have some better castability with my 1/16-1/12 oz lures. I do fine with 1/8-3/8 oz but when the water is real skinny I want to pull out my low weight stuff.
> 
> 
> -VHR


Look at the thinner 6lb, preferably an 8 carrier like Power Pro Super Slick v2, Suffix 832, Daiwa J-braid, or Berkley X9. 8 carrier casts markedly better than the 4 carrier. 4 carrier will work too, like regular Power Pro, but the rougher texture will sacrifice a little distance, but it is more abrasion resistant. I personally love the Berkley x9, it's really good stuff and doesn't cost too much either.


----------



## daniel.lemon83 (12 mo ago)

I use the little horseshoe shaped snaps, cranks don't swim well without them. But I chop all of the rings off if the come with the gear, always too much flash where I don't want it. Just make sure you check how tight the opening of the "snap" is after each lure change, I've lost one from it shaking through the opening. Swivels imo are only useful for spinners/spoons, and in that case, better 1-2 foot up the line than at the lure. 4-8lb vanish only, again, imo. Perfect world where gloves aren't on to keep you from frostbite, tie on at the lure(unless it's a crank), then 18" of 4-6# flouro, then 6-8# main of your choice (for trout)


----------

